# (Underground) Birmingham



## Lalu (Jan 21, 2006)

So...ive lived in birmingham for 5 months now and am sorted with the clubbing/squat party scene but still haven't found any social centres or local politcal (leftie) organisations.

I am currently at Bham uni but try to mix with non-students as much as possible when i'm out, as the monotony of that scene really get on my tits - When will their desire for cheese be sated?!   

Only met one urbanite (that I didnt previously know) so far but his gas mask put me off a bit!   

Let me know anyway ...

J


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 21, 2006)

You might be better off putting this in general or health/relationships where more people will see it.






Especially as Birmingham isn't exactly in the north.



Good luck.


----------



## Lalu (Jan 21, 2006)

Im from london so to me it is the north - locals dont think so - cheers


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 22, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> You might be better off putting this in general or health/relationships where more people will see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How I laugh when im called a _northener/southerner_ by uninformed northeners/southeners


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Birmingham's in the Midlands for fuck's sake. _MID_LANDS. Did you not do geography at school? Just because it's north of you, doesn't mean it's in The North.

Take no offence please, but, jeeeeeezus h. christoff!!!!


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2006)

lalu, you need to try and contact kidda (who has left but still has contacts) or use the libcom boards  I'm sure theres stuff happening but I'm not involved in it

I have heard of various social centres being shut though  but there is, I'm sure, stuff happening 

good luck


----------



## chio (Jan 23, 2006)

The Midlands doesn't have its own forum - the more the merrier in here!

(Those southerners can stay out though  )


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 23, 2006)

brum must be in the north cos of the fucking odd accent


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 23, 2006)

Birmingham is up north.  In fact, anything north of bristol is up north.  And that's a fact.


----------



## zenie (Jan 23, 2006)

sam/phallocrat said:
			
		

> brum must be in the north cos of the fucking odd accent


----------



## Kidda (Feb 3, 2006)

yo 

theres still some wicked people organising in brum

most of me ole mateys from our social centre are still active in brum

Food Not Bombs is doing really well so i hear and have regular stalls/stuff going on

WMA is growing more and more by the day too. 

Lalu drop me your email and i'll pass it on to peeps 

http://www.wmanarchists.org/

http://stuffit.org/nursery/

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/regions/birmingham/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 7, 2006)

Lalu said:
			
		

> So...ive lived in birmingham for 5 months now and am sorted with the clubbing/squat party scene


Squat parties in Brum?  Where, coz they have been fucking thin on the gournd in recent years....


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 7, 2006)

sam/phallocrat said:
			
		

> brum must be in the north cos of the fucking odd accent



In that case, so must Devon, Daarzet and Cornwall!


----------



## Lalu (Feb 7, 2006)

perfect - exactly what i was looking for!   

cheers kidda, wil be in touch


----------

